# Sami and Carley will be moving!!



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Well . . you may remember my husband lost his government contract after more than 20 yrs as a Flight Simulator tech. and has been out of work for over 2 months now. We had an offier in Ohio a while back but have been holding out for a local position as I have always lived in Georgia with daughters, grandkids and elderly mother here also . . and nursing job of 21 yrs. But he got a second call for a position in Ohio and had no choice but to accept. He will be leaving May 1st and if our house sells as we are praying it will, Sami, Carley and I will be leaving to join him the end of June.
I have had 3 days of crying and feel quite dehydrated . . frightened . . angry . . etc. Now that I have had a little grief time . . I feel a wee bit better. This is a high snow state and we literally get NO snow here ever. So this will be a hugh challenge for me as I own very few long sleeve blouses and 1 coat . . we never need them! My daughters are in shambles . . but being very supportive on the exterior for me . . bless them. 
Sami and Carley both hate the extreme heat of summers here . . their black coats just absorb the heat and they always choose shady areas in the yard and avoid the blazzing sun as much as possible. They have never seen snow but I am anticipating they will adapt much better than me!! Sami is a very poor car traveler and drools and vomits if in a car more than 20 minutes. I will visit the vet and ask for recommendations about this as it is an 8 to 10 hr drive. We plan to fold down the back seat of my car and crate them separately but have them together with me. I DRED this drive and am thinking the vet will recommend sedation of some sort. I have thought about not feeding him before we leave . . this will be a LONG fast for him and would love any recommendations anyone would have. I hate for him to be sedated and sick at the same time . . and we will make every 2 hr stops . . so I would really like for him to be alert enough to pee or poo . . HELP


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor you Nancy, look on it as an adventure! Can you stop half way on your long car journey? At least when you get there your poos will love the snow! I have yet to see a cockapoo who doesn't !


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Tess . . thank you so much . . I am confident they will LOVE snow . . and we will be ariving in the summer, so will have several months of brilliant weather in the 70 to 80s before the snow hits . . this will be a bit of a reprieve for me to gear up!!
We are toying with several traveling options . . half way, then stop for the night, traveling at nighttime . . or bite the bullet and getting it over with in one day. Waiting for some advise from others as well on this site more seasoned than me with this worry.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well first thank god you all got back to work. all though it is far away. and is very hard on your family ,you know one has to do what one has to do. all thought the trip may be a little hard on your puppys I think they will come through just find. I had a dog that would through up just sitting in a car Haa Haa .well I really hope all works out wonderfully well for you and please don't for get us here please


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci I am so so sorry that this good thing (getting a job) also has to make you sad. I know that where you are and where you are going are two very different places as far as weather and culture go. 
You are such a nice person. So funny and kind. I know you will make friends fast and settle right in. The poos will love the snow and you will love watching them. 
I am excited that you are closer to us! Where will you be exactly?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Big Hugs!
Congratulations to your husband for getting back to work. We are in a similar situation to you without yet a new job to go to...
Just try and think of it as being an opportunity to get out of the comfortable rut you have been in - it is an adventure. Honestly!
Sami and Carley will be your initial support network and we'll all be here at the other end of a computer button.
Travel with the windows wide open, stop every two hours and get it done in a day.
Lots of love - who knows it might just be the best thing for you and your husband to do at this point in your lives - you get a new beginning


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What an adventure this will be - of course it will be a huge upheaval and I am not surprised there have been lots of tears, you can always say to yourself that one day when your hubby has finally retired you could choose to move back if you want to then. As for the journey, it is fine for dogs to fast for a day so it maybe worth giving them their last meal before the journey around lunchtime the day before (presuming you will be leaving in the morning), If they are really bad I imagine the vet may prescribe some kind of sedative although maybe just a good travel sickness tablet would be enough. You will be able to join in with pictures of dogs with 'snowballs'! I wish you lots of luck - but as Donna said you are such a lovely person I expect you will find some great new friends really quickly. xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations on your husbands new job. At least that's one worry over. Now you have to be positive about moving. You might love it. Dogs are quite stoical so do what's right for you.....after all you are the one doing the driving! They will be happy just being beside you. It's tough leaving your family, so it's important that you have a plan in place for occupying yourself when you get to your new home so you can make new friends, enjoy new hobbies, or refresh some old ones and try to get back to visit on a regular basis infact have a date set in stone to visit family prior to leaving, that way it won't feel such a wrench.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

You all have given me such wonderful advise . . I'm in tears (again) . . it doesnt take much right now!!! I adore you all and you will be a source of comfort thru this journey for me!!! I'm not young any more and this will be a very hard few months!! I worry about every detail!! its just a curse of my nature!! Thank you so much for the advise . . I think I will try starving them . . I cant bear to watch Sami vomit!! Its so pitiful . . I havent had Carley get sick in a car yet . . but she has only been on short journeys we plan to stop often and drive the whole way thru . . holy moley . . its gonna be a LONG trip . .with stopping . . over 12 hrs. I promice I will have my humor back soon . . its hard to keep me down!!
Heres one for you . . of cource when you're planning on moving . . things start breaking . . right?? Kitchen sink clogged yesterday on the disposal side so husband got a new one today and was on the kitchen floor while I was at work trying to change them out. (Hes not the greatest handyman . . bless him) after FOUR hrs (should have been a 2 hr job) he was worn out having to stop and take them out, and not knowing what he was doing etc . . he was in the process of putting the last 2 screws in and looked down and they were both GONE!!! He went into the living room and Carley had one at her feet, throwing it up in the air . . . the other one is STILL MISSING??? OMG!! Really?? It was not large . . and had a blount end . . so if by chance she swallowed it . . I pray it passes thru!!! She seems quite fine . . I am praying it is somewhere in the house and we have just not found it. The finale is . . husband took Sami to Lowes (hugh store with home goods) and the only place in this town dogs can go . . to get ANOTHER screw and as he was in plumbing department with Sami on a leash . . he looked back and Sami was taking a POOP on the concrete floor!!!! OMG!!!! Poor hubby is BEGGING to go back to work!!! LOL!!!!! I still cant believe he did that . . very unlike him (Sami) I laughed soooo hard at his discription of the sales guy tapping him on the shoulder and pointing to his dog pooping on the floor . . really needed that laugh!!!!
AND . . all you smart allicks . . no comments about Sami seeing the plumming sign and being courtious enough to obey!!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh Nanci...I am sure it will all just be fine. I live in Michigan and you will love it up here . Our 4 seasons are lovely.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sami - impeccable timing! 
He just needed to give you a laugh 

I'm thinking of you and praying for you.

Don't be hard on yourself, Nanci - tears are a necessary part of the process of saying goodbye to so much. 
As others have said - make plans to come home and visit and make sure your daughters are ready to bring their families to you for the holidays - snow, 'poos and grandchildren - the perfect combination.
I'm imagining you facing up to packing up your home and having to get rid of so much that will have accumulated over years of family living. Expect more tears.
What is the housing market like for you and is your plan on selling the house in the next couple of months realistic?
Does your husband get accomodation as part of the deal while waiting for you to relocate?
How do house prices compare from Georgia to Ohio?
Are you job hunting too?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nanci, well done on hubby getting a job and good for you both to upsticks and head off in a new direction. We all like our comfort zones (especially me) but I'm also a great believer in getting out of that comfort zone whenever possible.

Carley & Sami will love the snow and will help you make lots of new friends.

Promise us you'll send us a picture of them both playing in the snow (when winter descends on us again). 

Oh one last thing, I think your snow in USA is the nice dry type snow and easier to get about in.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Nanci I do feel for you! I remember when I went to live in Hong Kong for nearly 5 years, my mother really feeling sad about me leaving, especially as we had just had our first son. However, she told me later that she really enjoyed the visits and got to stay with us for a month at a time, twice a year. They felt they really got involved with their grandchildren's routines, etc and enjoyed the challenge in the end. I think it was good advice that you can always move back closer to your family when you retire. Or maybe, they will move closer to you! Big hugs! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nanci, you are facing a massive change in your life so it's no surprise you feel teary and a little scared :hug:. However, it's great that hubby has a new job and once you actually get there you will feel a whole lot better. Sometimes change is really good and it might bring a new whole new lease of life to you all. 

I can't offer much advice on the journey but agree fasting is a good idea. The longest journey my two have ever done was 6 hours in the car when we got stuck in heavy traffic on the way to Cornwall, think we stopped once for a toilet break and they coped really well, much better than I expected. These little dogs are more resilient than you think. 

Loved your story of Sami pooping in the store, how funny. These are the Nanci stories we all love and I'm sure you'll have many more to share.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't forget Nanci, wherever you go, we'll always be here for you  X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . we will be in the Fairborn Ohio area and Marzi . . we are allowed a moving allowance . . and Freddy will be staying with his boss (and friend) until we find a house . .the markets are about the same price wise. I will probably not be working again . . we will see . . I may get bored. I had already cut my hrs. to 6 per day, so I just am not sure yet. Our house is on a cul de sac so should sell quickly . . but the market is fickle . .so prayers please for a quick sale!
I think Sami and Carley will LOVE the change in weather . . they HATE the heat of the summers here . . its VERY humid and scorching hot and they generally walk only in shaded areas. They love the scarce frosty mornings . . run like mad and actually hate to come in. So, even tho they have not seen snow . . they will love it I will be sure and post LOTS of pictures of them in their new home, especially the first snow . . that will be a hoot!!!!! As I said before . . I will have the summer to acculamate to NO snow . . and my sister is there to help me find my way around.
Thank you all again for your support . . it means more to me than you can imagine . . I need the positivity right now as my family is very sad . . have not told my boss yet . . UGH! I really dred that. He does know its a possibility as Freddy has been searching for several months now. Much love . . hugs and kisses for cheering me up!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to think of your husband as 'Freddy' not 'Mr Nanci', as he always is in my head!
Well it sounds good re your move arrangements, so we'll just pray specifically for the right buyer to come view your beautiful house and then that you find the perfect house in Ohio.

Also that you find an excellent place to shop for cold weather gear!

Just take it all one day at a time, you'll be fine


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ahhh Marzi . . you are like a soothing balm to me!! Sorry . . didnt realize I had never actually named him?? Mr Nanci . . thats funny!! He would just love hearing that . . not!! 
He is my LOVE . .Sami is second man in my lfe!! lol


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Ahhh Marzi . . you are like a soothing balm to me!! Sorry . . didnt realize I had never actually named him?? Mr Nanci . . thats funny!! He would just love hearing that . . not!!
> He is my LOVE . .Sami is second man in my lfe!! lol


Somebody else can up with Mr Nanci on a previous thread - and it made me laugh at the time 
I'm sure that you have named him, but Mr Nanci just stuck....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och Nanci, hope you're doing ok.

Some lovely comments and advice from everyone and remember we will be moving with you ...you can come on here and vent anytime however knowing you, you'll be busy making lots of new friends and will put 100% effort into it . 

It's so very hard moving away from family but technology is wonderful these days. Hopefully you can use Skype etc to keep in touch and I'm sure they'll come to visit you and see the snow!!

Hang on in there :hug:

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such a big adventure for you... I live a ways away from my mom, not as far as you are going, but I do have to say the distance has brought us closer toghether, we talk on the phone virtually daily and when we do visit is for longer time spans...and it is more of a visit than just a dinner now and then. enjoy your adventure.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh! Thank you so much Mo and Marzi . . I will be leaning on my poo buddies a LOT for solace!! I'm a little less anxious about the move itself . . the biggest hurdle now is selling out house . . and the preparation for viewing is exhausting . . going from one task to the next, we have a list that is about half done . . and working . . . and of cource the poos "helping" with everything!! right!! Freddy leaves in less than 2 weeks and then I will be on my own for working, taking care of Sami and Carley and my mom . . keeping the house as spotless as possible (good luck with that) and spontaneous viewings . . and packing whatever I can in between. Have Mercy!! Oh and the yardwork also . . I will be flying to Ohio may 20th for 3 days of looking for a house there . . so what to do with my poos????? I worry about them more than anything else . . My mom has volunteered to come over most of the day until bedtime and put Carley in her crate and leave Sami out on his own during the night. I am soooooo nervous about that as she is 83 and I fear her tripping over them or just being overwhelmed. I checked into boarding . . but despise the thought of them in a crate all day . . they get 2 exercise times . . but it will really upset them as they both hate the vet office now . . will have to make a decision . . my daughter has 3 children and keeps 3 others and has a dog of her own that HATES Sami so thats out . . What to do? My mom has a very elderly little dog that she cannot bring over here, hence why she cannot stay the night. Sorry to ramble on so. A good note is Freddy will be flying home for the final move with his boss to help us move . . so we will both be able to drive together . . this is a hugh comfort that I will not be driving alone with my poos!!! His boss will drive the big moving van. Thank you all again for your encouragement . . . after the house selling is over and we find a home there I will be very excited . . RETIREMENT possibly and cant wait to see their reaction to the snow!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they are going to love the snow!!! Lady sure does...she does puppy angels every time there is fresh snow on the ground...I can not guarantee you will love the snow though...lol.
it is so hard to keep a house in pristine condition...paper plates and eating out always helps.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is it possible to get someone in to house sit with the dogs? We have companies in the Uk that do this. Or the dogs go and stay with the sitters they live in the sitters home, have their walks. its a nice set up. Just a thought.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci,

I haven't been around much so just catching up with your news. I am sorry you are having to up-root your life after being so settled and with your family around you. I hope the move brings some positives for you and you don't fret too much. Your dogs will get you through and your husband will be glad to have you by his side. I am sure it will all work out for the best, I do believe all things happen for a reason. I think you are amazing also by the way. You seem to be taking it all better than you think. Change is good, it's refreshing and new. I know it's scary and I too would be worrying about every last detail but that's the loving mum, nurse, homemaker and wife in you. You are striving for what's best for you and your family as much as you can. I wish you all the best in your move and hope you can find some excitement in your venture! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nanci - if I was close enough I'd come and look after your gorgeous 'poos, I quite fancy snuggling up with Sami! 

I'd look for someone to come and live in with your dogs. You could maybe trial run them when Freddy first goes away - that way you'd have some company and help with the dogs too.
Good luck with the keeping the house clean thing... not my strength - but maybe Colin could fly out with a mop - he is obviously brilliant at cleaning and he could even give Sami and Carley a trim 
You only need one person to buy your house - don't worry about the rest of them!
We'll pray hard - it will work out just fine, don't strive too hard.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Marzi said:


> Nanci - if I was close enough I'd come and look after your gorgeous 'poos, I quite fancy snuggling up with Sami!
> 
> I'd look for someone to come and live in with your dogs. You could maybe trial run them when Freddy first goes away - that way you'd have some company and help with the dogs too.
> Good luck with the keeping the house clean thing... not my strength - but maybe Colin could fly out with a mop - he is obviously brilliant at cleaning and he could even give Sami and Carley a trim
> ...


My aunt just did this with her dog and apparently it went great. They bring their own food and the dog gets to stay in its own home.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Marzi . . I would LOVE it if you were close enough to help me!!! I am leaning towards letting my mom (83!!) come over and stay for 3 days. She has an older dog she would not be able to bring, but lives only 2 miles from me. She has begged me to let her do this, but my confidence is a little shaky as she is not totally steady on her feet and that scares me. She will not spend the night . . will crate Carley and leave Sami out as usual. She will go home to her own comfy bed and back at 7:30 (first light) to let them out and eat breakfast. She will stay a few hours and go home for a nap and to tend to her doggie. Back about 4pm . . feed again and stay until bedtime. Its either that or boarding. I am going to try a dry run after Freddy leaves just to see if she can handle them . . fingers crossed.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Nanci  so pleased Freddy has secured a job , that much be such a relief to you both. Good luck with all your planning and preparation, hope your house sells soon. I hope you can enjoy your new venture and your possible early retirement, who knows you could maybe find yourself doing something different . Your family visits and get togethers are going to be all the more special in future. Enjoy finding new walks for Sami and Carley as you discover your new neighbourhood and meet new people, enjoy your new seasons and enjoy your new life. Like others have already said we'll still be here , were one of the constants


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Have just caught up with this thread, Nanci, I'm so pleased for Freddy that he has a new job. I can imagine what an upheaval this is for you both and how unsettling it is. I can only echo what others have said so eloquently. Thinking of you both


----------

